# 0mg Juices any recommendations



## moonunit (4/5/15)

Hi all

I have to go to 0mg juices for a while, which is a good thing I guess. Any recommendations on decent flavour juices, as I see not all juices are available in 0mg. I am happy to hear your personal preferences. Done a bit of searching through the forum, but interested to get an up to date impression from users. I guess I would need something with a decent throat hit as the nic will be missing?

I have been enjoying the desert flavours, and not a fan of menthol at all, a bit iffy about very fruity flavours. Willing to try both premium and local flavours. Currently got on order from Vapour Mountain some Monroe and a coffee flavour.

Thanks


----------



## Silver (4/5/15)

The menthols and mints tend to help a bit with throat hit. If you don't like menthol maybe try VM's Choc mint. And get some coffee concentrate. A few drops of that into the Choc mint makes a super vape for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (4/5/15)

Cinnamon flavoring also helps out with throat hit  

GCD 0mg is in stock at juicy joes http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=grandmas-cinnamon-danish

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (4/5/15)

[MODs (@Yiannaki @Silver) please delete if this is out of place as I don't want to seem like a punt]. Just letting @moonunit know we have Beard in 0mg if it helps him out at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (4/5/15)

Nimbus_Cloud said:


> [MODs (@Yiannaki @Silver) please delete if this is out of place as I don't want to seem like a punt]. Just letting @moonunit know we have Beard in 0mg if it helps him out at all.



No worries bud  

I have moved this thread with the permission of @moonunit so that retailers can respond.

Thanks for the heads up though

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## ComplexChaos (4/5/15)

moonunit said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have to go to 0mg juices for a while, which is a good thing I guess. Any recommendations on decent flavour juices, as I see not all juices are available in 0mg. I am happy to hear your personal preferences. Done a bit of searching through the forum, but interested to get an up to date impression from users. I guess I would need something with a decent throat hit as the nic will be missing?
> 
> ...



Hi @moonunit 

We can mix up any of our current juices in 0mg on request, just send me a pm with your request.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (4/5/15)

Yiannaki said:


> No worries bud
> 
> I have moved this thread with the permission of @moonunit so that retailers can respond.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up though



Thanks @Yiannaki

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Valesidecc (5/5/15)

some 0mg juices that i enjoy are 

E-liquid project - Straw dogs, Pearing melon dew and The daddler
Hurricane Vapors - Apricot Horchada
Prime G2 vapor - Vazilla
Must Vape - Handlebar

Reactions: Like 1


----------

